# Price range for a 2nd hand la pav europiccola



## Craigy_bear (Mar 9, 2017)

Afternoon all,

What price range should I be expecting to pay for a decent second hand la pavoni europiccola?

Thanks


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Anything between £150 and £250


----------



## coffeeblog (Dec 9, 2015)

I paid a bit more, from a guy in Germany who restores them (I found him via the La Pavoni users facebook group). I bought a very nicely restored 2005 model, with a brass piston and with an original La Pavoni pressure gauge (europiccola don't come with them as standard) for 355 Euro in total - plus 20 for shipping from Germany.

It's pristine, I think I'm in love ;-) - even though I burned my arm on it a couple of days ago (just beware, the boilers are hot, if you're a muppet like me and you reach behind it, it will give you a love bite!) If anyone wants this guys details just PM me, he clearly knows what he's doing - he sent me photos of the restoration too so I can see what it looked like in bits before he put it all back together.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

coffeeblog said:


> I paid a bit more, from a guy in Germany who restores them (I found him via the La Pavoni users facebook group). I bought a very nicely restored 2005 model, with a brass piston and with an original La Pavoni pressure gauge (europiccola don't come with them as standard) for 355 Euro in total - plus 20 for shipping from Germany.
> 
> It's pristine, I think I'm in love ;-) - even though I burned my arm on it a couple of days ago (just beware, the boilers are hot, if you're a muppet like me and you reach behind it, it will give you a love bite!) If anyone wants this guys details just PM me, he clearly knows what he's doing - he sent me photos of the restoration too so I can see what it looked like in bits before he put it all back together.


i think there is a forum member, a little closer to home who may have already posted on this thread, offering a similar service....


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> i think there is a forum member, a little closer to home who may have already posted on this thread, offering a similar service....


Very true.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I've been tempted to get one but have resisted and will probably continue to. My impression of prices largely based on ebay the answer is too much considering one model can be bought for mid £300's new. It also seems used and maybe in need of a service doesn't reduce the price much.

A fairly local cafe used to use one often turning it on when needed. It made a very decent drink but I would suspect a lot of that was down to the beans that he used. The earlier models seem to have 2 power settings. If I bought one that would very probably be the model I would go for expecting it to need work.

John

-


----------



## rich987 (Feb 5, 2018)

They appear to be going for £175 to £200 at the moment on ebay!

(or £151 for a rusty one with a hole in the base...)

(Got mine last night, chrome base, all working, 2 portafilters, 3 baskets) £176


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

rich987 said:


> They appear to be going for £175 to £200 at the moment on ebay!
> 
> (or £151 for a rusty one with a hole in the base...)
> 
> (Got mine last night, chrome base, all working, 2 portafilters, 3 baskets) £176


Put up some photos. The portafilter itself is worth a bit and you can get one chopped for £20-25 if one isn't already bottomless.


----------



## rich987 (Feb 5, 2018)

Nopapercup said:


> Put up some photos. The portafilter itself is worth a bit and you can get one chopped for £20-25 if one isn't already bottomless.


Will do! I am really looking forward to getting started with it.

I have seen the naked portafilters. As I have a lathe and a mill, I'll be doing my own chopping! (Maybe)

I really like the add on group pressure gauge that mounts on a hollow piston rod. Seems like a good way to help learn pulling technique.

A boiler gauge is a must have too i think.


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

rich987 said:


> Will do! I am really looking forward to getting started with it.
> 
> I have seen the naked portafilters. As I have a lathe and a mill, I'll be doing my own chopping! (Maybe)
> 
> ...


Do you know if it's a pre or post milenium? Temperature strips are useful but just start using it. A good grinder is the most important. You'll soon get the hang of the machine and be able to pull some great shots.


----------



## Aikendrum105 (Mar 27, 2018)

useful thread - I'm looking for one myself and they're heading upwards in price on ebay lately...


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

If over 5yrs old could probably do with a service and a seal change, - full set is about 30-40, but pretty much any are salvageable and all parts are available for them after 76


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

They certainly are great little machines, and very kitchen friendly. I've been using one for years until recently.


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

Mention of a lathe up there ^^^ reminded me of this:

http://www.francescoceccarelli.eu/La_Pavoni/Faidate/molla_portafiltro_eng.htm

Very interesting...


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

Here's my little darling, just for the sake of Europiccola pornaciousness:


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

Sorry about the extra attachment, haven't posted on here for a while & forgot M.O.


----------



## rich987 (Feb 5, 2018)

Vieux Clou said:


> Mention of a lathe up there ^^^ reminded me of this:
> 
> http://www.francescoceccarelli.eu/La_Pavoni/Faidate/molla_portafiltro_eng.htm
> 
> Very interesting...


That is a great idea! "To the man cave Batman! Power up the lathe..."

Seriously though, the drop out filter is a right PITA. I can't use my knock box. I might well do this mod. Thanks for showing it.


----------



## rich987 (Feb 5, 2018)

Here's mine and my octopus ball funnel modded mazzer








Working on an analogue looking electronic group temp gauge instead of the thermocouple.

Getting the group cooled down is the tricky part of running one of these machines. After a couple of shots it will be heading above 90 degrees C and you want it at no more than 80. Not sure if adding a finned heatsink will dissipate enough heat. I run cold water over the outside into a jug underneath.


----------

